# Looking for Sublimation Vendors in US



## se900se (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

I was working before only with the screenprinting on shirts and I got company for that, but for this kind of sweatshirt I need sublimation and my company doesn't provide this service.

So I'm looking for vendors in US with highest-quality and lowest prices possible.

Here's the design:










I'm located in New-York, but I don't really care where to order as long as it cheap and has a great quality and in US.

P.S.
Would be great if you guys can advise me on the approximate price per piece.

Thank you in advance


----------



## dmegret83 (Mar 14, 2012)

i have a friend who has the equipment to do these jobs in his print shop , send me your contact info and ill have him give you a call


----------



## burgh (Nov 27, 2012)

I would also be interested in having work done, as referenced by se900se.

However, I only need tees with relatively simple design, which happens to stretch across seams. May I please be put in touch with someone who could handle the job? Seems difficult to find..


----------

